# 2010 Haunted Ontario Calendar



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Just wanted to post a follow-up to the calendar project. 

Here is a rough layout of what I was thinking how the photos would look. This isn't exactly how January will look - I just threw in some shots I've received so things will shift around once I get all the photos in and decide what goes where. Generally I plan on having one large main image and 3-4 supporting images/month. I haven't laid out the actual calendar date pages yet but my thinking is that there will be space for the ads in those months where there are blank days at the beginning or end of each month. Some months will have 1 ad and others will have 2 ads. That way the ads and photos don't detract from one another.

Keep sending your photos in by the way. If you haven't submitted yet there is still time. Don't worry if you think your photos aren't good enough we want to see everyone's shots - a real cross-section of Halloween in Ontario. I'll be setting a cut-off date sometime in December where I make the decision, based on the number of photos and interest, whether to go ahead or not.


----------

